# Longer ground tails



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I never used the pre-made tails as I usually just stripped one equipment grounding conductor in the middle and looped it around the green screw.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

That's what I normally do too but with the MC quick there's no grounding conductor so for the device ya gotta bring out a ground wire from the box. Or use the self grounding devices I guess. But the inspectors really like to see the ground wire.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Ideal has them in 12" 

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=solid-wire-grounding-tails&div=0&l1=grounding

Solid Wire Grounding Tails; 12 AWG solid, 12 in. tail with Loop & Ground Screw and Stripped End, Box of 50	30-3498


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...d-Wire/Dottie/GP1050/product.aspx?zpid=483822


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Perfect that's what the doctor ordered.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not just take a scrap piece of #14 (or #12) solid and strip the insulation off the conductors? Probably cheaper than buying premade ground wires... Then you can make them whatever length you want..
JMO...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I couldnt justify 30+ cents each for wire thats already stripped.


----------



## Holop (Sep 8, 2008)

I have used foot long pigtails. May have to back order.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

When you have 300+ receptacle boxes that you just need a quick ground tail in its a nice savings.


----------

